# 12" MONARCH LATHE ,, FREE TO GOOD HOME ,, NJ PARSIPPANY.



## Silverbullet (May 23, 2018)

#6596478262
Beat that first lathe free


----------



## benmychree (May 23, 2018)

I have the little brother to that lathe, a 9" X 36", they are a well built machine, wish I was closer!


----------

